# SuSe 9.1 mit Grub booten



## MetallDragon (24. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute,
Sorry, dass ich wegen so ner Kleinigkeit nen extra Thread aufmache aber ich habe leider Nirgends was dazu gefunden.
Ich habe seit gestern SuSe 9.1 auf der Platte zusätzlich zu WinXP und RedHat 9.
Allerdings möchte ich das neue SuSe mit dem 'alten' Grub von RedHat booten.
Nur: Wie soll der Booteintrag aussehen ?
IN der grub.conf von SuSe steht nichts brauchbares (zumindest nichts, was dem Inhalt der grub.conf unter RedHat ähnelt) So jetzt stehe ich auf dem Schlauch, da ich weder weiss, wo ich den Kernel finde noch, was ich sonst noch angeben muss.
Danke für jede Hilfe.
Suse liegt auf hdd1

M.D


----------

